# Growing Resources - Go here first before asking your questions.



## MarPassion

>>> *Click Here To Open Up The Grow Guide* <<<

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=231


Soil Growing
*Magical Molasses - a growers guide to soil sweeteners* 

Marijuana Sexing - Male, Female or Hermie
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2026

Soil Cloneing Tutorial 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2441


Grower's Dictionary 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1981

Clarifying one of the great mysteries of gardening. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=231


Guano Guide &#8211; The Scoop on **** by the 3LB 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5150



Nutrient Requirements 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1957



*Free online grow guides.* 


We have a good grow guide online here. @
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...hread.php?t=74

But I am also gonna list a few others. They are free and all of em should be bookmarked.

*Growing guides:*
Greenman's free library
Overgrow's Grow FAQ thanks to GanjaGuru for providing this link
Cannabis Growing
Erowid Cannabis outdoor growing guide
Cannabis Culture: Free Growing guide

*Breeding Guides:*
Mendal's Genetic Laws (must read)
Marijuana Botany An Advanced Study: The Propagation and Breeding of Distinctive Cannabis by Robert Connell Clarke 
The Art of Selection and Breeding Fine Quality Cannabis by DJ Short
Breeding Tips By DJ Short

*Harvest Links:*
When to harvest your marijuana crop by DJ Short

If you have more link PM them to me so I can add them in the post


----------

